# Reef Blue Beetle walk around.



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

So as much as I :heart: Platinum Grey I think I might switch my order on over to a Reef Blue turbo. Color looks awesome, same goes with the interior. :thumbup:


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

Blue definitely looks good.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jun 14, 2006)

Wish I could get a Turbo in Brown.


----------



## ddemouchet (Sep 28, 2011)

I have the same mindset as you with the colors LindsayLowhan!


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Why no spare tire? No spare tire no workie!!! :what:


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Its a pre-production car just being shown not sold. :beer: Don't worry about the spare, focus on colooooor.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

LindsayLowhan said:


> Its a pre-production car just being shown not sold. :beer: Don't worry about the spare, focus on colooooor.


 Focus! Focus! 

Reef Blue does look goooood.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

The one is sunroof equipped too.


----------

